
Student used ‘USB Killer’ to destroy $58000 worth of computers - thereare5lights
https://bgr.com/2019/04/18/usb-killer-college-of-st-rose-computers-destroyed/
======
WestCoastJustin
Reminds me of the Etherkiller and Friends at
[http://www.fiftythree.org/etherkiller/](http://www.fiftythree.org/etherkiller/).
I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often honestly.

~~~
dvhh
Probably because the "pranksters" are not filming themselves using the device
to destroy computer equipment.

